# What kind of peacock is this?



## mike2724 (Dec 12, 2007)

What type of peacocks?


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

no way to tell with so little color. with the rounded body and high dorsal fin, as well as a touch of yellow id guess its a type of sunshine of benga peacock


----------



## Cluster (Nov 10, 2004)

i second the benga


----------



## houstonhimself (Oct 20, 2006)

third


----------

